

Why do VCs pull term sheets? - mindball
http://www.quora.com/Why-do-VCs-pull-term-sheets?srid=pg

======
brianl
You have to think of a term sheet as a marriage proposal. Money wired to your
startup's bank account is the consummation.

A lot can happen during the engagement and after the wedding... the way the 5
lbs. of legal documents are written, an annulment is possible, and it will go
really bad for the startup.

Trust and respect will help in almost any relationship!

